# Der tanzende Affe und der Pinguin



## AMUN (27 Sep. 2006)

"Mami, ich möchte gerne den tanzenden Affen haben. Der ist so witzig"
"Fragen wir mal die Verkäuferin, was der kostet..."
"Es gibt die Home-Version, mit der Ihr Kind allerdings nur
eingeschränkt spielen kann. Der Affe hüpft nur manchmal."
"Und was haben Sie sonst noch so?"
"Die Professional-Version. Der Affe hüpft immer auf Knopfdruck. Aber
es gibt noch bessere Ausführungen."
"?"
"Ja, da gibt es die MediaCenter-Edition. Der Affe hat Zimbeln, die er
beim Hüpfen zusammenhaut. Ihr Kind wird sich freuen."
"Das hört sich ja alles gut an. Wieviel soll die MediaCenter-Edition
kosten?"
"Ach, nicht der Rede wert. Sie können auch Erweiterungen bekommen,
damit der Affe auf einem Bein hüpft..."
"Mama, den möchte ich haben!"
"Still, Kind. Ich glaube, die MediaCenter-Edition ist richtig für
meine Tochter."
"Gut. Schauen Sie mal hier unter dem Fuß, da hat der Kleine ein
Hologramm, damit man gleich erkennt, daß er echt ist. Damit er
tatsächlich tanzt, müssen Sie allerdings noch einmal beim Hersteller
anrufen. Ihr Kind darf den Affen nur alleine benutzen und darf ihn
auch nicht weitergeben. Sonst muss das Kind, das nach Ihrem Kinde
damit spielt, ebenfalls beim Hersteller anrufen. Sonst tanzt der Affe
nicht mehr."
"Häh???!"
"Das ist nur zur Sicherheit Ihres Kindes."
"Sicherheit?"
"Na klar. Der Hersteller denkt mit und lässt sich tolle Sachen
einfallen, damit Ihr Kind sicher mit seinem Affen spielen kann. Im
nächsten Jahr soll eine Version rauskommen, bei der Ihr Kind beim
Hersteller anrufen muss, wenn es nur den Spielplatz wechselt, auf dem
es mit dem Affen spielt. Aber der Erscheinungstermin ist noch nicht
fest."
"Halten Sie das nicht für übertrieben?"
"Nein, keinesfalls."
"Na gut. Ich nehme dann auch einmal die Hüpfebein-Erweiterung."
"Okay. Die Erweiterungen sind auch klasse: Zuerst wird überprüft, ob
Ihr Kind bereits wegen des Affen beim Hersteller angerufen hat.
Sollte das so sein, muss Ihr Kind nochmal beim Hersteller anrufen,
sonst hüpft der Affe nicht und kann nach einiger Zeit nicht einmal
mehr auf dem Bein stehen."
"Was???"
"Alles zur Sicherheit Ihres Kindes."
"So sicher muss der Affe nicht sein. Ist doch nur ein Spielzeug..."
"Nix da, Sie können sich gar nicht vorstellen, wie viel Sicherheit
ein Kind in der heutigen Zeit benötigt. Es kann viel passieren, woran
Sie jetzt gar nicht denken mögen."
"Und was kostet der Affe jetzt mit dem Beinchen?"
"Ach, nur 119 Euro, das Beinchen ist in einem PLUS-Paket enthalten,
das kostet extra."
"Dann lassen wir das Hüpfebein weg. Aber 119 Euro kommt mir viel
vor... haben Sie nicht was günstiges? Ohne diese Sicherheitssachen?
Mir kommt das zu kompliziert vor."
"Da drüben auf dem Tisch könnten noch ein paar Pinguine sein."
"Und was habe ich von irgendwelchen Pinguinen? Haben die Zimbeln?"
"Nicht nur das, die haben ein ganzes Orchester-Paket, können mit
beiden Beinen springen und tanzen, alle Gliedmaßen sind abnehmbar,
..."
"Aber die müssen doch ein Vermögen kosten!"
"Nein, die können Sie so mitnehmen."
"Und diese komplizierten Sicherheitssachen? Irgendwo muss doch ein
Haken sein?"
"Nein, Sicherheit ist grundsätzlich beim Pinguin. Er ist wesentlich
weicher, läuft immer und überall, wenn Ihr Kind es will und Ihr Kind
kann sogar mehrere mitnehmen und an seine Freunde verteilen."
"Warum verkaufen Sie dann überhaupt noch Affen???"


:3djumping: :3drolling: :3djumping:


----------



## Muli (27 Sep. 2006)

Also die Story mit dem Affen habe ich kapiert .... aber das mit dem Pinguin will nicht in meinen Schädel


----------

